# Randy Couture signs multi-year contract with Bellator MMA on Spike TV



## onip69 (Oct 14, 2012)

UFC Hall of Famer Randy Couture signs multi-year contract with Bellator MMA on Spike TV




By Jesse Holland on Jan 29, 11:36a 111 




> Former five-time UFC champion Randy Couture is on his way to Bellator MMA, thanks to a landmark deal with Spike TV and Viacom.
> 
> 
> Sleeping with the enemy?
> ...




http://www.mmamania.com/2013/1/29/3...gns-multi-year-contract-bellator-spike-tv-mma


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

That's.....interesting.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

OK that makes sense for Bellator, you can't get the active best fighters but you can maybe grab a few Hall of famers to help boost the brand. I wonder if the UFC gave Matt Hughes his job so Bellator wouldn't bring hm over as well?

I was worried they had talked Randy into fighting again. I imagine he could do pretty well in Bellator, but he don't need to be fighting anymore.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Huge move for Bellator...wonder what Dana made of all this.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Randy has never been one to shy away from what he sees as a good business deal. He went for a payday with Fedor when he saw the chance and now he sees Bellator on the rise. Smart man.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Randy making that bread.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Not so sure about this. 

If Randy needed the money UFC would have probably given him a spot as a commentator or as one of those fight talk show host. Now that he actually went to help out the rival promotion, I don't think UFC will be too happy about it.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Not the first time he's done it and randy has never been concerned with anything but brand randy. He's the less douche baggy Tito Ortiz he was just never as vocal and didn't duck people. But they've done a lot of the same things.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

OHKO said:


> Not so sure about this.
> 
> If Randy needed the money UFC would have probably given him a spot as a commentator or as one of those fight talk show host. Now that he actually went to help out the rival promotion, I don't think UFC will be too happy about it.


He could have taken an office job like Hughes and Chuck. But he can be apart of something bigger now. The rise of an organization. He can see that Bellator is on the rise. Why not get in on it? Randy has never been shy about going against Zuffa. He is one of the few guys that has his own brand and has name value. He doesn't need Zuffa.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Randy has never had loyalty. If I were in business with him, I wouldn't trust him at all because he is in fact a douche, but in the business world, you sometimes need to do what you need to do. The UFC does it, so Randy must be thinking, "why can't I?"

At the end of the day, I don't blame him because I would do the same. I wouldn't be cut throat on a smaller scale in business with lets say a mom and pop store, but with corporations who already make millions I wouldn't care and I've done similar things in my personal life for corporations I worked for.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Understandable but surprising move... Good on Randy and good on the fans


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

I have a feeling Dana will be removing someone from the UFC HOF for the first time :laugh:


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

If the UFC is upset about this I wonder if they will let him know by how they treat Ryan.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Term said:


> If the UFC is upset about this I wonder if they will let him know by how they treat Ryan.


Yeah his 1st fight just got alot tougher lol. Let's see we shall give you Gray Maynard...win or your cut.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Can't blame him, dude has a lot of divorces to pay for, I'm sure he hasn't kept much of his fight earnings


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Terror Kovenant said:


> Can't blame him, dude has a lot of divorces to pay for, I'm sure he hasn't kept much of his fight earnings


I doubt it's that. I seriously doubt he is struggling financially and he could have an office job with Zuffa if he wanted one. He has his own brand that he built. He has clothing line, gym, movies, signings, I doubt he is strapped for cash. He just sees a good chance with Bellator. His name should help their brand and they are on the rise right now.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Dana has to be a little pissed, Ryan was borderline at best for making the cut and I would imagine being Randy's kid gave him the edge.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Too late to cut and paste him to the "Hall of Infamy".


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Lyoto must have a really done a number on em...


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Unexpected to say the least!


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Usually there's some paraphrasing.

I love it translates to "die in a grease fire."

Who knows maybe he's their spy. There's no doubting the UFC would have hired em as an exec. Bellator/Viacom must have offered em a lucrative deal.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

LizaG said:


> Unexpected to say the least!


I really think they likely over paid and I think that is Dana's new game, he is gonna send Bellator down the Affliciton path where they spend to much trying to compete by growing to fast. That or he is gonna sue because Bellator's show is to close to TUF and them using one of the original TUF coaches is just gonna make it easier.


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

MagiK11 said:


> I wouldn't trust him at all because he is in fact a douche,
> 
> 
> At the end of the day, I don't blame him because I would do the same.


That make you a douche? :wink01:


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Toxic said:


> I really think they likely over paid and I think that is Dana's new game, he is gonna send Bellator down the Affliciton path where they spend to much trying to compete by growing to fast. That or he is gonna sue because Bellator's show is to close to TUF and them using one of the original TUF coaches is just gonna make it easier.


I don't think Affliction and Bellator are comparable. I understand the connection you are trying to make but Affliction was trying to do PPVs, they didn't have a TV deal like Bellator does with SPIKE. Bellator is much more established then Affliction ever was, I think Affliction only had 2 events? Bellator already has a ton of shows under their belt and they are showing some nice growth and this SPIKE deal is getting them more and more viewers. I understand trying to get them to over pay but it's a very different situation. I don't think Bellator is growing too fast. The have done a great job of building a base IMO.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

OUSOONERSOU said:


> I don't think Affliction and Bellator are comparable. I understand the connection you are trying to make but Affliction was trying to do PPVs, they didn't have a TV deal like Bellator does with SPIKE. Bellator is much more established then Affliction ever was, I think Affliction only had 2 events? Bellator already has a ton of shows under their belt and they are showing some nice growth and this SPIKE deal is getting them more and more viewers. I understand trying to get them to over pay but it's a very different situation. I don't think Bellator is growing too fast. The have done a great job of building a base IMO.


Bellator claimed they would put Eddie on ppv in March. They don't have the revenue stream I compete contract wise with the UFC, the UFC is offering eddie way more than he is worth. Same with Lombard who I doubt the UFC thought they would get. They are baiting Bellator into paying not only more than fighters are worth but more than they can afford with there current structure. Now that bellator sued its all public record and guys like Chandler are gonna be disgruntled cause there is no way despite being the #1 lw in the world that he is making that kind of bank. Bellator should be spending that money marketing there first 100% home grow. Talelent who may be able to make a dispute about being #1 in the world some day. Chandler is the elephant In the room in this whole deal. But once you open that can than Askren want that money then. Then king mo. Because he is more well know. Then the pit bill brothers cause they are some of the biggest stars and pretty soon Bellator is bleeding talent and money. It's a slippery slope they are putting themselves on. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Toxic said:


> Bellator claimed they would put Eddie on ppv in March. They don't have the revenue stream I compete contract wise with the UFC, the UFC is offering eddie way more than he is worth. Same with Lombard who I doubt the UFC thought they would get. They are baiting Bellator into paying not only more than fighters are worth but more than they can afford with there current structure. Now that bellator sued its all public record and guys like Chandler are gonna be disgruntled cause there is no way despite being the #1 lw in the world that he is making that kind of bank. Bellator should be spending that money marketing there first 100% home grow. Talelent who may be able to make a dispute about being #1 in the world some day. Chandler is the elephant In the room in this whole deal. But once you open that can than Askren want that money then. Then king mo. Because he is more well know. Then the pit bill brothers cause they are some of the biggest stars and pretty soon Bellator is bleeding talent and money. It's a slippery slope they are putting themselves on.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


I agree it's a slippery slope and Bellator is making a mistake with how they are handling Eddie. I get what you are saying but I think they are very, very different situations but again I understand the connection you are making.
What helps with King Mo is they have TNA paying him and the money won't all have to come from Bellator. But I think they are doing some things right with the 360 shows and getting a big name like Randy Couture on board. Spike is already getting more eyes on Bellator and the in the cage product is still solid despite this ugly court stuff going on.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Dana just went off on how fake Randy is.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Ummm yeah Dana wasn't congratulating Randy...



> LAS VEGAS – Some MMA observers may have misread Dana White's reaction to Randy Couture's new deal with the Viacom-owned Spike.
> 
> White's tweet of "I love it" wasn't the pleasant bon voyage it seemed.
> 
> ...


http://www.mmajunkie.com/news/2013/...ont-have-to-be-in-business-with-randy-couture


----------

